
Ask HN: Publishing on personal vs. "company" blog - mxmpawn
I&#x27;m going to start publishing blog posts with some data analysis for different industries and I&#x27;m thinking where should I publish them. My idea is to start a company later on this year or the next one(depends on demand and a possible cofounder decision).<p>If I publish the posts on my personal blog and then create the company site&#x2F;blog, we will have to start again with the content. But if I build a &quot;company&quot; right now with me as the sole founder, I can start building the &quot;brand&quot; right now. The problem is that my current employer could see this site and not be pretty happy about it.<p>A solution could be creating a blog in a new site that later could be branded as a company, but I don&#x27;t know if there&#x27;s a better solution for the transition.<p>What do you think?
======
smt88
You're thinking too much about your blog's hypothetical popularity and your
company's hypothetical success. Blog wherever is easiest, create the company
when you can, and figure the rest out later. Preoptimization is the root of
all evil.

If you want to transition later, you can use redirects from your personal blog
to your company blog. Nothing worth agonizing over.

~~~
mxmpawn
You're right, I'm overthinking it

------
robbiea
Start with your personal blog first. That will go wherever you go, even if the
company doesn't work out.

That's how I did it and it worked out perfect.

------
dudul
Why would your current employer not be happy about it? Do you have a clause
that forbids you from creating your own company?

------
tmaly
build a branded authority site using a broad vertical as your blog, not a
personal blog or a company blog, but more of a news/information site that
would give you more flexibility

~~~
mxmpawn
Could you provide an example?

